# Goodbye Marshmallow



## cheryl

I love you Marshmallow...my sweet baby girl





























:bigtears:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh gosh I'm so sorry to hear this terrible news.

Binky Free Marshmallow.:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Oh, Cheryl. I'm so, so sorry. My heart goes out to you.

Binky free, Marshmallow

:rainbow:

Hugs,

Laura


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Omg Cheryl.:bigtears: I don't even know what to say. You must be hurting so much right now, you of all people don't deserve this after all you've been through. If you ever want to talk I'm just a PM away, I know exactly how you are feeling right now.

Binkie free beautiful Marshmallow, my Ruby will take care of you.:hug::rainbow:


----------



## ellissian

I'm so sorry cheryl:bigtears:Marshmallow was a beautiful girl.

Binky free beautiful :rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

:cry2

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Haley

Rest in peace sweet Marshmellow. You have manyfriends waiting to welcome you at the Bridge. 

:bigtears:


----------



## JadeIcing

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. 


RIP Baby Girl You Will Be Missed.


----------



## polly

I'm so sorry Cheryl :bigtears:

Binky free Marshmallow:rainbow:


----------



## HarveyAndSam

What a beautiful sweet face. I'm so very sorry......:bigtears:


----------



## cheryl

Thankyou to everyone,i really do appreciate everything,it means the world to me

I miss Marshy,i miss those big beautiful eyes staring at me

You know..i'm scared i'm losing Pippi to


----------



## Michaela

Cheryl, I've been thinking about this all day, my heart sank when I saw the title, but I just couldn't think of the words to comfort you at all. 

Marshy was always my favourite of your bunnies, I love them all, but there was just something about her I loved...the picture of her in the hole she dug really choked me up, I remember you saying how proud she was of herself when she dug it. :tears2:

Life's been unfair to you in regards to your bunnies of late, you didn't deserve this. I am so sorry.





Binky free beautiful Marshmallow...





And I'm sending all my prayers to you and Pippi...you just can't lose him too. ray:


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Cheryl, I am just so sorry - you are really having such a bad time, it isn't fair. Poor Marshmallow - she was such a beautiful girl .

We are praying for you and Pippi. Try and think positive thoughts (not easy, I know)! Many hugs to you.

Jan


----------



## lalena2148

Oh Cheryl...I'm so sorry. ink iris:I'll be praying for you and your family.ray:

Binky free Marshmallow...:rainbow::bunnyangel::rainbow:


----------



## okiron

*huggies*


----------



## seniorcats

My deepest sympathies. My heart just aches for you. Please know you did all the right things for Marshmallow, provided the best home and best careand made the right decision for herat the end.


----------



## undergunfire

Rest in Peace and Binky Free, Marshmallow :rainbow::rabbithop.


Such a sad time on the forum. I hope you are doing okay, Cheryl :hug:.


----------



## lemonaxis

my thoughts are with you, try sleep, eat well and take care of yourself.
big hugs to you and sweet dreams little Marshmallow... urplepansy:


----------



## cheryl

I really want to say a big thankyou to everyone 

Marshy was such the sweetest little thing,she had the most amazing personality

One day she had to go to the vet,and while the Dr was checking her over..Marsh turned around and jumped right into my arms,and she snuggled into my neck,it was so cute...she felt safe in my arms

I just hate this feeling i have at the moment..that feeling when you've lost something special,it just never gets any easier.

Once again thankyou so much everyone :hug:


----------



## Bangbang

My heart sunk when I saw her name here... I'm so sorry Cheryl, I cannot imagine what you have gone through over the last few months let alone now... I hope your doing ok.. If you need anything at all we are all here for you..
Take care, Lara
RIP Marshmellow ink iris:


----------



## cheryl

I didn't think much yesterday,all i could think about was that Marshmallow was gone and how quick everything seemed to go,but today i was thinking that she should have had an x ray,when i first had taken her to the vet,but because Marsh was petrified,poor thing her nose was wet and she was just shaking..she's the worst one that i have ever had to take to the vet....he just didn't want to stress her out even more...but i'm starting to begin to think maybe he should have done it anyway..because she was still terrified when she had her x ray on monday,so i feel like he's messed Marshmallow around a bit,i just don't know if she would have been in any pain or not...he just prescribed her baytril..two times a day for a few days...my poor Marshmallow

Another thing i was wondering,Marsh was still eating and drinking,wouldn't she have stopped though if she was sick?

I'm still in shock over yesterday,as it still doesn't seem real



Thanks Lara:hug:


----------



## aurora369

The day that Wildfire passed, she was eating and drinking in the morning but she stopped about 6-8 hours before she died. It didn't seem out of the norm because my guys normally sleep most of the day and don't eat that much except morning and evening.

I'm so sorry to hear about Marshmellow... 

So much so quickly, I couldn't imagine dealing with it all.

--Dawn


----------



## cheryl

Thanks Dawn,i just wish i had more time



I just wanted to repost this picture of Marshmallow Rosie did this for me..thanks again Rosie :hug:

I just made this...and I hope it helps, at least a little...it was made with love and tears for your sweet baby







I miss you so much Marshmallow


----------



## Lovinmybuns

Your Marshmallow was adorable....I'm so sorry that you lost your baby girl. My boy Peanuts joined her today in bunny heaven and I'm so beside myself. I can't stop crying!! I think we must be in the same boat. I just hope it gets easier....I know it will but it's so hard. I definitely can relate to you. I'm so sorry for your loss. As long as they aren't suffering any more, I guess that's all that matters. We will be okay....but to see them suffer isn't fair. I am just glad that I got to say goodbye to my boy before it was too late. Seeing him the way he looked....it was horrible. May your Marshmallow be at peace :angel::rip: Hang in there :hug:



Marissa


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am sorry about Marshmallow. :sad:

I read all the sad posts, and my internet isn't working properlyso I don't reply to many of them.
I am worried sick aboutmy Pebbles too. She started sneezing again, and with the new bunny here, I haven't been able to let the two get together. 
I have another appointment for Pebbles to see the vet on Thursday. And I went aheadand booked a spay for Bebe on Sept. 18.

Binkie free beautiful Marshmallow.

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## cheryl

Marissa,it's been a sad time for a few of us here at RO,we have all lost something special...i'm missing Marshmallow like crazy.. i keep going back to when i found her lying on her side that morning..it was awful

Big hugs to you :hug:



Thankyou Pet Bunny ....and sweetPebbles is in my thoughts,she's in good hands though,she has a great bunny daddy


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

That is sucha beautiful picture, of such a beautiful bunny.:cry4:


----------



## Maureen Las

What a very beautiful girl she was..I'm so sorry you lost her :angelandbunny:


----------



## peapoo_bunny

:bigtearsh i cant believe this.. its so sad.. your bunnies have always been some of my favorites, and when i saw this title i was shocked..im so sorry cheryl...i dont know what else to say..

Binky Free withPeapoo, Petey, Ruby,and all the others at the bridgeMarshmallow:rainbow:


----------



## cheryl

Thankyou Angieluv :hug:

Peapoo,i'm sorry for your loss as well..and thankyou :hug:

Jess,i just love that picture of Marshy...i can remember that day so clear,i was sitting at the back while the bunnies were playing,and i was watching Marsh digging her little hole,and then all of a sudden she just flopped in it and then sherolled in it and then she just laid there,like she was in the picture...in the meantime i had toquickly runand grab my camera from inside,i really didn't think i was going to get that picture..i just got thetwo pictures before she moved

She was absolutely gorgeous,and i miss touching that precious little face of hers

Gosh i'm missing Marshmallow


----------



## Pipp

:sad:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Cheryl, a friend posted this on another forum when I lost Ruby, and when I showed Ali just before shesuggested you might appreciate it too.:hug:



If it should be that I grow frail and weak
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then you must do what must be done,
For this last battle can't be won.
You will be sad; I understand.
Don't let your grief then stay your hand,
For this day more than all the rest
Your love and friendship stands the test.
We've had so many happy years
What is to come can hold no fears.
Would you want me to suffer?
So when that time comes let me go.
Take me where my needs they'll tend,
But stay with me until the end
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.
I know in time that you will see
The kindness that you do for me.

From pain and suffering I've been saved.
Do not grieve. It must be you
Who must decide this thing to do.
We've been so close we two these years
Remember joy among your tears


----------



## m.e.

Oh Cheryl, I'm so sorry. Marsh had such a good life with you :hug::rainbow:


----------



## timetowaste

oh bunnysrule...that poem just made my stomach ache a little bit. it was so beautiful.

cheryl i was looking through photophiles yesterday and i saw marshmallow and i was going to ask you to post more pictures of her because she was soooo beautiful. and now i see this post, and i didn't even know marshmallow, and i don't even know you, and i am just broken hearted over this sad, sad loss.

binky free, little marshmallow. take care, you were so obviously loved.


----------



## cheryl

Oh guys..thankyou so much :hug:

Jess that poem is absolutely beautiful,i'm sending you a big hug :hug:

I really miss that quirky look she used to give me sometimes,she really did have that extra something about her.

You know....the day she died,i brought her home and i cut some of her fur off,and i put it in a little bunny frame..






And this is the other picture i got with the other one before she moved..

I wish i could give that face a little scratch again..


----------



## Haley

God, she was so beautiful. It breaks my heart. Rest in peace sweet girl. 

How are you holding up, Cheryl. Thinking of you ink iris:

Haley


----------



## Carolyn

God, I come in here to find Peanut's post and now I read this!

I'm crying crocodile tears now. 

First I hear about Peanut, and now Marshmellow too! 

Tears are falling. Oh, this is hard to take. 

I loved Marshmellow so much. I have her picture on my screensaver, and I've used her picture as she's spread out on the ground as an example of how tired I've been - or how absolutely precious a rabbit can be.

Cheryl13, I'm so sorry. I don't even know what to say. This crushed me.

God, I'm sorry!!! ink iris::sad:


----------



## Carolyn

Thinking of you, Choco Buns and Marshmellow, and sending love.


----------



## cheryl

Carolyn,thankyou for thinking of us,it really does mean so much to me

I had one of those days today,my kids were out and i was home alone,and i took the bunnies out the back yard to play,and i was sitting on the stepwatching them hopping around and just basically being bunnies,when all of a sudden tears started running down my face,i miss my bunnies that i have lost,i miss my Marshy...i miss them so much 

I miss everything about them,i miss Marshy's big innocent eyes looking at me,gosh she was just gorgeous

I still cry for them Carolyn...am i supposed to?,shouldn't i be over it by now?,but i find myself always thinking about her and the others,and then the tears just fall....i know that i'm just an over sensitive fool,but i cannot help it...my bunnies are my babies...

Oh Marshy..mummy misses you baby girl


----------



## cheryl

:inlove:


----------



## Carolyn

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> I still cry for them Carolyn...am i supposed to?,shouldn't i be over it by now?,but i find myself always thinking about her and the others,and then the tears just fall....i know that i'm just an over sensitive fool,but i cannot help it...my bunnies are my babies...
> 
> Oh Marshy..mummy misses you baby girl


Dearest Cheryl,

There is no time limit to how long you love nor how long you grieve for loved ones. It's actually very healthy for you to allow the tears to fall. They are tears of healing, and although I wish I could say the pain will go away in your missing them, I don't think it does. I think we just learn to adjust to the pain. 

Besides, it goes to show just how deep your love runs for your little ones - here and in Heaven. Do I think it's odd that you still cry? Absolutely not!! I find it indicative of the depth of your love. What would it say if you were able to just brush it off like you just swatted a fly? 

You are not "over sensitive". You give of your heart completely and because of that, you feel deeply. Some people regard emotional people as a bad thing. To me, they are the deep divers of this world. They dive into the water and give all they've got to learn with the experiences they have. Sure, you could play it safe and snorkle on top of the water and stay towards the shallow part, but you would miss out on so much - as would we because there are a great deal of animals and people in your life (here and gone) that have benefitted greatly from the wonderful woman that you are.

It's okay to cry. There is no shame in it. When you need to do it, do it because that's the only way to get through the worst part of the pain. 

My thoughts, prayers and love are with you.

Carolyn


----------



## cheryl

Like i have said in my pm to you before Carolyn,i have never lost a human before,so there for i do not know the pain,i only know the pain of losing my bunnies,and that hurts bad enough,but like you said,sometimes losing a pet can hurt even more,and boy does it really hurt.

The part where you said that there is no shame in crying,that's the thing,i don't know why it takes me forever to stop those tears,no body knows that i still cry for them,except you guys now...i have just let you all in on my secret.

My poor little heart feels like it has been through so much,not only with me losing my bunnies,but withwhat's gone on in my life as well.

This is why i adore my bunnies,they love me and they would never hurt me,they showed me what it was like to smile again..sounds weird..but it's true.

You know,i can just see myself when i'm really old and sitting in my rocking chair,i will be thinking about all my bunnies with this big warm smile on my face.

cheryl


----------



## cheryl

Marshmallow with her babies,Marley is lying in front and Chocolate Bunny is in the middle and sweet Cassidy who just wanted to face the other way

Gosh,they were about 6 weeks old in that picture


----------



## Carolyn

Tsk...oh look at them all together!!!! :inlove:

I am going to print out a picture of Chocolate Bunny and her family with her beautiful Mom today so that my man can see her. I was describing the picture of her in her little hole in the ground and the way she just is plopped there, but it's hard to put into words how adorable she is. Same with ChocoBun. 

Do yourself a favor and stop judging yourself! Like I said, there's nothing wrong with you and there is no timelimit on how long we need to cry or feel sad over the loss of a loved one. Some people/pets change our lives forever and when they're no longer in their physical form, there's a void that can not be filled by anyone/bun than the one you long for. 

As I said to you, human/animal - it doesn't matter - grief is grief. I, for one, will tell you with some,it's even harder to lose an animal because they give everything they have to us - unconditional love, acceptance, a friendship that is always there waiting and welcoming us when we get home. 

I still am grieving over Buck. There's not a single day that has gone by that I don't think about him many times throughout. It's been 2.5 years - does that mean I need to get on with life? What's to say I haven't, but is it wrong of me to grieve still for him.No. It just is what it is and I truly don't care what people think of it. There will never be another Buck. Others have tried to step into his shoes, but no one ever will be able to. He had a wisdom and loyalty that is hard to match by anyone I know.

I do believe that someday,we'll all be together again -the ones we lovedand lost- both animal and people. I have to say, it's comforting for me to see all the shows on hauntings this week because of Halloween. 

Hey, did Chocolate Bun ever get as big as Marshmellow? She looks so big in that picture with her babies. I didn't expect her to be more than about 2.5 lbs. How much does Chocolate Bun weigh?


----------



## cheryl

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Hey, did Chocolate Bun ever get as big as Marshmellow? She looks so big in that picture with her babies. I didn't expect her to be more than about 2.5 lbs. How much does Chocolate Bun weigh?



Yeah,when Marsh was pregnant,i didn't even know,as it was all an accident....my Pippi was supposed to be a girl,i only realized he was a boy,after two of my girls had babies...as cute as they were,i didn't want any little babies...but i didn't have the heart to give the babies away.

Anyway,Marsh's weight was fine before she was pregnant,it was when she got pregnant,that she started putting on all this weight,and the pellets that we have over here are all lucerne/alfalfa based,no healthy pellets over here,so they didn't help any,even after Marsh had her surprise babies,she still had trouble with her weight,the others were fine,they weren't fat like her.

Carolyn,if you hadknown Marshi in real life,you would have realized she had this something special about her,she could wrap you around her little paw,and that is what she did with everyone,and i eventually knew what she was up to,she was sneaking food from people...all she had to do was sit by people and give them her sweet innocent look.....what a girl wants..a girl gets

But i had to put a stop to it,and i know she wasn't very happy about that,i'm sure she was wondering why her charm wasn't working anymore lol

But it was the start to a very long journey,and her weight went up and down,until eventually i seperated her at pellet time,because she was always the last one to still be eating...she loved food.

Well i eventually started to get her on track,and she was starting to do really good,nobody was sneaking her any morefood,her pellets were cut back,and she was allowed to have treats but only in the right proportion.

She got sick Carolyn,and i didn't even know because she was doing so good with her weight and she never stopped eating

Chocolate Bunny and Cassidy take after their mum,Marley is the odd one out,she don't put the weight on as easy as the other two,so i have to watch what they eat,Chocolate Bunny started to get a bit pudgy at one time,as did Cassidy.

The last time i got Chockie weighed was when she had severe GI Stasis,and she weighed 2.3kg.

Cheryl


----------



## Carolyn

Aww...bless Marshmellow's little heart and her love for food. I can completely relate to the pumpkin. :embarrassed:Food is my downfall too! A little pudge - what's the harm. :biggrin2: 

She was always the perfect Beauty - no matter how "big" she got. What a little Love. And her babies - just like their Mama! That's so precious. I love to see it when they go crazy for food like that. Cali is like that - just gobbles things down like there's no tomorrow.

There's no question of a doubt that Marshmellow (and Chocobun and all of Marsh's babies) would have me wrapped around their little paw. They already did that and I didn't even know them in person. It's so clear that they are the epitome of Love, Contentment, and all good things. I wish I could/'ve hold each of them - given them a hug and kiss and treats, but my heart does that every day for them. As odd as it sounds, in my heart, they're my babies too. I would've wanted to take them from you, but I would've been concerned that it would've messed with their Perfect Personalities. 

I have the same love for Chocolate Bunny as I do for Marshmellow. I am going to have to print a color picture of both of them. They're so incredibly precious in my heart. 

:hugsquish:

You make sure you give Chocolate Bunny extra love and attention from me today. I sure miss her and want her to know that she's loved around the world.


----------



## cheryl

Ohh Carolyn,you really are a very special woman,you know that?!

Chocolate Bunny says thankyou for loving her,and she thinks your special too,and she sends you lots ofbunny kisses

A lot has gone on today,and i'm feeling very sad..i went out the back yard earlier today and i just sat by Marshmallow's grave and i just cried and cried...and all i could say was.."oh Marsh,what's going on in my life at the moment".....everything sucks!!


----------



## Carolyn

Oh Cheryl, 

I'm so sorry things are not well. They WILL get better, but it's hard when you're in the middle of a crashing wave. My heart goes out to you. It's really important for you to take especially good care of yourself right now while you're going through this turmoil. Make sure you tend to the basics - sleeping and eating. Never underestimate the power of water too - it always seems to help me to take a bubble bath or a hot shower and let the worries run off like water off a duck's back. 

Whatever your beliefs are - be it in God, the Universe, a Higher Power, - ask for help in getting through this. Know that you are loved and lovable and that you're stronger than you know. 

Nurture yourself and spend plenty of time with your babies. They know you're in pain and will respond accordingly if you let them. You didn't have to go to Marshmellow's grave...she was and is always by your side. 

You'll get through this...breathe and be kind to yourself. I'll be thinking and praying for you and the bunnies. As dark as things seem, as Buck would say, "You never know where the day's gonna go." This day could turn around for you and be one of the best you've had in a long time, so keep the faith!

Much Love,

-Carolyn


----------

